

Spanning Adds Gmail Backup To Its Google Apps Backup Service - emilyann
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/spanning-adds-gmail-to-google-apps-backup-service/

======
pavel_lishin
I'd like to hear more about how secure their service is. I don't want a
dropbox-oops to mean that someone can read all my e-mail archives with no
password.

~~~
cwood-spanning
We use OpenID and OAuth to authenticate users against Google before granting
them access to anything. We encrypt everything and go so far as to use an EV-
SSL cert. We use only SAS-70/SSAE-16 certified data centers, wrap our own
servers in a VPN, and lock down all incoming connections. But probably most
importantly, we assume a security break would be a company-ending event, and
implement our controls accordingly.

Please contact me directly (charlie.wood@spanning.com) if you have any
questions or run into any problems.

Thanks, Charlie Founder, Spanning

